# WICHTIGE Hardware Versand Händler Frage.



## RoXA (9. Dezember 2007)

*WICHTIGE Hardware Versand Händler Frage.*

Möchte mir demnächst Hardware bei einen Online Versand Händler bestellen
und da fallen die üblichen ca. 7 Versand kosten an .

Ihr habe mir dann folgende frage gestellt :
Das wenn man Drei Hardware Sachen bestellt (in meinen Fall : Mainboard + Prozz. + Arbeitsspeicher) vielleicht auch auf die Drei Pakete den Versand Preis von 7 mit rechen muss   
sprich der herkömmliche Preis von xyz  + 3x 7 (3Pakete) ??? 

Oder Zahlt man nur einmal 7 für alle Drei Sachen? 

PS: Sry für die bestimmt blöde frage  )


----------



## Piy (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WICHTIGE Hardware Versand Händler Frage.*

man zahlt nur einmal versand 
überall


----------



## exa (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WICHTIGE Hardware Versand Händler Frage.*

nein, nicht korrekt, in diesem fall schon, aber wenn man zb jetz einen moni, ein mb und ne graka bestellt, fallen 2x versand an (meistens) weil monis bei vielen grundsätzlich in nem eigenen paket verschickt werden...genauso wie gehäuse übrigens auch...


----------



## Piy (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WICHTIGE Hardware Versand Händler Frage.*

hm. als ich mein gehäuse mit kabeln, switch und lüftern bestellt hab bei alternate, musste ich nach gewicht bezahlen. hat aber für über 10 kilo immernoch unter 10 gekostet, also zumindest da ist das nicht so ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WICHTIGE Hardware Versand Händler Frage.*



Piy schrieb:


> man zahlt nur einmal versand
> überall


Nee, für Monitore machen die meisten Hersteller ausnahmen.

Ganz ab davon passen diese 3 Komponenten die er bestellt, in ein Paket...
Von daher ist die Frage nicht so ganz verständlich...


----------



## Eiche (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WICHTIGE Hardware Versand Händler Frage.*

es gibt ne völlig idiotensicher Methode so was raus zu finden und zwar

*Frage den Händler* einfach ob deine Bestellungen zu groß währen für ein Paket


----------



## EGThunder (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WICHTIGE Hardware Versand Händler Frage.*

Oder bestell bei Mindfactory zwischen 0-6 Uhr und du hast gar keine Versandkosten. 

EG


----------



## RoXA (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WICHTIGE Hardware Versand Händler Frage.*



EGThunder schrieb:


> Oder bestell bei Mindfactory zwischen 0-6 Uhr und du hast gar keine Versandkosten.
> 
> EG



Werde ich auch machen 

Bestelle mir folgendes bei Mindfactory   :

*Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3*

*Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2400MHz S775 8MB 95W Box*

*A-Data 2048 MB DDR2 PC2-6400/DDR2-800 (2x1024MB) Extreme ed*


----------



## EGThunder (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WICHTIGE Hardware Versand Händler Frage.*

Sehr gute Wahl. Der Shop ist wirklich klasse und die Preise gehen auch in Ordnung. Hab da schon viel bestellt. 

EG


----------



## RoXA (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WICHTIGE Hardware Versand Händler Frage.*



EGThunder schrieb:


> Sehr gute Wahl. Der Shop ist wirklich klasse und die Preise gehen auch in Ordnung. Hab da schon viel bestellt.
> 
> EG



Wenn ich jetzt was bei Mindfactory bestelle ,
mit was für einer Lieferzeit kann ich rechnen ? 

Hast ja anscheinend ,in den Shop schon ein bisschen Erfahrung Sammeln können


----------



## Piy (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WICHTIGE Hardware Versand Händler Frage.*

kannst du mal n link zu ner seite geben, wo das mit dem 0-6 uhr versichert wird? ich find das nicht?


----------



## RoXA (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WICHTIGE Hardware Versand Händler Frage.*

@ Piy

hier haste deine Absicherung ^^

http://www.mindfactory.de/shop_content.php/coID/24


----------



## Piy (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WICHTIGE Hardware Versand Händler Frage.*

och man ich dachte schon ~.~
mindesbestellwert 100....

ich wollt für 2 n headset für meine freundin kaufen, aber so lohnt sich das ja nich xD


----------



## MrMorse (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WICHTIGE Hardware Versand Händler Frage.*



Piy schrieb:


> och man ich dachte schon ~.~
> mindesbestellwert 100....
> 
> ich wollt für 2 n headset für meine freundin kaufen, aber so lohnt sich das ja nich xD



Zu Weihnachten? Hätte sie sich sicher gefreut.


----------



## darkniz (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WICHTIGE Hardware Versand Händler Frage.*



RoXA schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt was bei Mindfactory bestelle ,
> mit was für einer Lieferzeit kann ich rechnen ?


 
Bei mir hat es 1,5 Tage gedauert, vorausgesetzt, die Teile sind auf Lager.


----------



## der8auer (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WICHTIGE Hardware Versand Händler Frage.*

Normalerweise zahlt man nur einmal Versand. Bei Alternate z.B. zahlt man nur einmal Versand, außer man bestellt einen sehr schweren Gegenstand wie einen CRT Monitor oder ein Gehäuse. Steht aber immer dabei


----------



## Piy (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WICHTIGE Hardware Versand Händler Frage.*

nö eben nicht  bei alternate hab ich nur einmal bezahlt, trotz gehäuse+kleinkram. liegt vllt auch am versandunternehmen? ich hatte trans-o-flex


----------



## M4jestix (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WICHTIGE Hardware Versand Händler Frage.*

Hab bei Mindfactory vor ein paar Wochem mal tagsüber bestellt und trotz Gehäuse und KLeinmist nur 1x Versandkosten bezahlt. Und des, obwohl des Gehäuse schon 2 Tage vor den restlichen Komponenten rausging.


----------

